# Florida Training Group



## okinawagojuryu (Jun 27, 2003)

Hello , I would like to invite any Yudansha in Florida that would be 
interested in getting together for training to contact me . We have 
developed a good group of guys , that get together for training on a 
regular basis . No ego's , politics , money . Just learning , 
training , & sharing . We were originally just a group of Goju Ryu 
Yudansha that met periodically , but we would like to open it up to 
other styles , as well . If you are interested , please feel free to 
contact me .

Thank you ,
David Somers
okigojunofl@hotmail.com
www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu


----------



## A.R.K. (Jun 28, 2003)

Sounds great!  I'm located in Tampa, my assistants are over in Largo.  We also similarly get together periodically and cross-train.  It is refreshing when the only goals are to train and perhaps pick up something new.  It would be nice if we can all get together.  I'll PM you with my work #.

:asian:


----------

